# The Bell Tree IRC: Beginner's Guide



## Jas0n

Today marks the launch of The Bell Tree chatroom once again and I figured I'd make a simple beginner's guide to using it for all your newbies, as people not understanding the chat was a problem we came across last time we had it.

*The Basics:*
The Bell Tree chat is hosted using Internet Relay Chat, otherwise known as IRC. An IRC is a more complex platform when it comes to chatrooms, hence the making of this guide.

There are multiple ways to access The Bell Tree IRC, the simplest but also most lacking in features is simply by clicking the "Chat" link on the navbar just below the banner. Also on this button is a number, this number indicates how many users are currently in the chat.

You can also access the chat by using a service like Mibbit. While this is probably pointless as we have a similar client embedded on the forums as described above, it's a useful alternative if for some reason you can't get the previous method working.

The best way to access the IRC is by downloading an IRC client, there are plenty around but my recommended clients would be mIRC for Windows or Colloquy for Mac. When you first launch one of these clients it may be slightly confusing as you have to manually connect to the server and channel, but once you have it set up it'll be much more convenient than using the embedded chat.

The benefits of using a client is that you can have it automatically authenticate you (if you have a registered account on the IRC, which I'll explain later), notify you if somebody says your name and it doesn't require you to have the chat open in a tab. I generally just leave my IRC open all the time my computer is on, this allows me to occasionally check on the chat without having a browser tab open. Clients use such little resources that there's no reason to not have them open.

If you are interested in installing a client, information on connecting to the server and channel, aswell as setting up notifications are in the spoiler:


Spoiler






Spoiler: Installing & Configuring mIRC



When you launch mIRC you should see the connect window which you can use to connect to IRC.

You will need to enter something for your Full Name and Email Address, however these do not have to be your real full name and email address.

You will then have to choose your Nickname and Alternative Nickname. These are your display names, if you join a channel and your nickname is unavailable, your alternate nickname will be chosen.







In the left column you will want to click the "Servers" tab then click the "add" button. Fill out the boxes as shown below:






Once done click "Add" then click the "Select" button on the right side.

Next click "Options" on the left hand side, just under "Servers" and select the "Perform..." button on the right hand side, fill it out like below (and make sure you tick the box):





You could also add a new line to the box with the command */ns identify password* to automatically authenticate you if you have a registered nickname.

Now close out of both boxes by clicking "Ok"

If you wish to set up notifications when somebody says your name, (it'll basically beep), follow the guide below. Otherwise skip to the next paragraph.

Go to Tools -> Address Book -> Highlight -> Tick "Enable Highlight" -> Add -> Enter your username in the "Highlight lines that contain these words" box and then set it up according to how you want to be notified, you can play around with these settings to get something you like.

Now press the "Connect" button in the top left, it looks similar to a lightning bolt. You may have a favourites box pop up asking you to choose a channel, just close this as we have already specified the channel in which we are connecting to.

If you set everything up correctly, you are now in The Bell Tree chat room. Enjoy chatting 





Spoiler: Installing & Configuring Colloquy



When you launch Colloquy the "Connections" window should pop up, from here you want to add a new connection, fill in the box like so:





This next step is only if you have registered nickname, if not, skip to the next paragraph:
Now you need to right click on the connection that you just added (it should be listed in the connections window) and select "Get Info.", then select the "Automatic" tab. In the "Commands" section add the command */ns identify password*.

To set up notifications for when somebody says your name, go to the Preferences window (CMD + ,) and select the alerts tab. From here enter your username or any other words you want to be alerted of when they are said and adjust the other options to your liking.

You should now be able to connect to the server and begin chatting 






*Registering Your Nickname:*
The IRC's server is completely different to the forums, therefore your name isn't actually registered when you connect. If you do not have an IRC account, leave the password field blank on the embedded chat. This also means that somebody else on the server could be using your forum name and therefore you won't be able to use it and you'll be renamed to "Unidentified000000".




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> Another thing to add to this is before taking a GENERIC (aka your name) nick, it's a good idea to use /whowas [nick] to try an see if there's another person that has used that nickname in the last few months. Really makes it easier to see what is and isn't available. If your nick isn't available, you might want to simply add a ` or - at the end or beginning of your name.



To register a name, first get the name you want to use. If your current name isn't the one you wish to register you can change it by typing */nick name*. Once you have done that there are two methods you can take. Easiest is by using the embedded client on the forum, there is a register option in the "Options" tab. Otherwise follow these steps: Type */ns register password email*, you will then receive and email with information on how to activate your account. From now on when you enter the chat (unless you automate it with an IRC client) you will need to identify yourself, you can do this by typing */ns identify password*. Though it may also prompt you for the password without the need to type anything, you can probably enter it on the login screen in the embedded chat.

*Understanding IRC:*
IRC uses symbols to identify who are the admins and mods of a channel, which can be confusing if you've never used IRC before.

~  = Founder. Aka Jeremy.
@ = Channel Operator (or Op for short). They have the ability to kick and ban users, aswell as a plethora of other in-depth commands.
% = Half Operator (or Halfops for short). They have the ability to kick and ban users and change some channel modes but cannot kick or ban other ops.
+ = Voiced User. Voiced users have the ability to continue to speak in the channel when the channel is set to mute everyone.

*Problematic User Approaches:*
If you're having some issues with a user (which you never should) whether it be in PM or in channel, you need to let an online mod know immediately so the situation can be handled in channel. Unfortunately  this does not include Personal Messages, (PM's) and for that reason, here's a handy command to just block someone that's causing you problems outside of the IRC's main channels.

/ignore username

For example: if I were to type /ignore ProfGallows, it would set that specific user on ignore until I typed out /unignore ProfGallows. I would never be able to see any messages from this user until the unignore command was typed out.

If this person follows you in other ways, it's possible that it's time to escalate it to the IRC ops. Please contact a Belltree moderator for the way to do this. It's only very rarely that this will ever need to be done, and takes time out of an IRC operator's day, so we tend to avoid it.

*Request Information:*
This guide is very much a work in progress and there is much more to know about an IRC than there is in this guide so far, if you want to know anything feel free to ask and I'll add it to the guide.


----------



## Caius

If you use mIRC you can set a script OR a auto preform to identify you, or make you join the channel as soon as you join the server. For example: If you go into Options > Connect > Options > Preform, you can write /ns identify password in the box, and have it preform that command on connect. Another way to do it is to open up your scripts editor, and simply create a command in there that would allow you to identify by typing /command, such as /nss or /pas. To do that, open your scripts editor and use this format: /command /msg nickserv identify password  You can make the command whatever you want, and that will make for easy identification when you log on. This is mirc ONLY.


----------



## Jas0n

Protip: Don't join the chat, say hello and then leave 30 seconds later because you didn't get a reply. We're not looking at the chat every second of the day :l


----------



## Fillfall

Jas0n said:


> Protip: Don't join the chat, say hello and then leave 30 seconds later because you didn't get a reply. We're not looking at the chat every second of the day :l


Lol'd.
Also good job on this.


----------



## Caius

Its so true. A lot of people idle on their computers or do something else while they're on irc, or in my case I just change my nick and go sleep or something since I like to log things. Just chill there for a while, brah'


----------



## Caius

Another thing to add to this is before taking a GENERIC (aka your name) nick, it's a good idea to use /whowas [nick] to try an see if there's another person that has used that nickname in the last few months. Really makes it easier to see what is and isn't available. If your nick isn't available, you might want to simply add a ` or - at the end or beginning of your name.


----------



## Jas0n

Zr388 said:


> Another thing to add to this is before taking a GENERIC (aka your name) nick, it's a good idea to use /whowas [nick] to try an see if there's another person that has used that nickname in the last few months. Really makes it easier to see what is and isn't available. If your nick isn't available, you might want to simply add a ` or - at the end or beginning of your name.


 
Added this to the main post. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Caius

No prob. I'll update if I remember anything else that's useful


----------



## Fillfall

Look here:
http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/47221


----------



## Serk102

Nice guide Jas0n, it is definitely needed. =)


----------



## Caius

Fillfall said:


> Look here:
> http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/47221


 

That's mostly for mIRC.


----------



## Nic

Nice guide Jason.


----------



## acrocks

How can you type and put it on the chat room?


----------



## Psychonaut

you type letters into the message space
then hit enter
no need to wait for responses


----------



## Jake

This is actually one of the most helpful things on TBT.


----------



## Jas0n

Bumping this purely so the IRC gets more advertisement.. Our little group of awesome IRC chatters is awesome but WE NEED MOAR SOULS.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Ooh, I'd forgotten about the IRC! O:


----------



## Jas0n

Ron Ronaldo said:


> Ooh, I'd forgotten about the IRC! O:


 
If you stayed in there for more than 3 minutes maybe you would have got a reply.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Jas0n said:


> If you stayed in there for more than 3 minutes maybe you would have got a reply.


 Heh yeah, I normally would have but I thought it'd be best to go pack.


----------



## treeservice123

nice guide jaon it will be very helpful..


----------



## oath2order

Strangely, I cannot join it. I'm trying to join via HexChat, the client I use, but when I jon #belltree in it, nobody is there.


----------



## Jeremy

oath2order said:


> Strangely, I cannot join it. I'm trying to join via HexChat, the client I use, but when I jon #belltree in it, nobody is there.



Do any of the other channels on the network work?  Try any of these: http://www.geekshed.net/chat/chat-rooms/


----------



## oath2order

Nope, can't join those. I assume it's because you aren't in freenode?


----------



## Caius

oath2order said:


> Nope, can't join those. I assume it's because you aren't in freenode?



Probably. Try mirc or another chat client.


----------



## Jas0n

oath2order said:


> Nope, can't join those. I assume it's because you aren't in freenode?



Why are you trying to join on the freenode network? We're on geekshed.


----------



## Caius

Jas0n said:


> Why are you trying to join on the freenode network? We're on geekshed.




...I lost my head for about an hour. Freenode used to be a primary PDPC. 

You need to connect to irc.geekshed.net, from your client try /server irc.geekshed.net


----------



## oath2order

Jas0n said:


> Why are you trying to join on the freenode network? We're on geekshed.



Because I didn't know you weren't on it.


----------



## Caius

It's in the first post.


----------



## Lew

This is really useful ^_^


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thank you for bumping this.

New members planning on using the IRC, please read the first post of this thread.


----------



## Kurei

I hope some one can help me  yesterday irc was working find today i have just a blank whit screen I cant get in


----------



## SockHead

It's happening to me too!


----------



## Kurei

ok at least its not just me whew....sorry your having the same issue


----------



## SockHead

Kurei said:


> ok at least its not just me whew....sorry your having the same issue



It's really annoying.. It usually works, but I've seen this happen before.


----------



## Kurei

SockHead said:


> It's really annoying.. It usually works, but I've seen this happen before.



ive become addicted to irc about as much as i have the game and the go hand and hand  so i feel like im missing part of my Game hahahah

not sure what fixed it  but just keep trying sockhead i just got in =)


----------



## Caius

It's your javascript plugin.


----------



## sarahbutts

what vbulletin plugin is used for the irc chat page? anyone know?


----------



## Caius

No clue.


----------



## Jas0n

sarahbutts said:


> what vbulletin plugin is used for the irc chat page? anyone know?



As far as I'm aware, it's just an HTML code using Geekshed's embedded chat:
http://www.geekshed.net/2010/02/how-do-i-embed-my-chatroom-onto-my-website/


----------



## oath2order

So, I've been trying to connect to GeekShed on start-up of mIRC (No problem here), but how can I connect to Freenode (for my other channels) on startup?


----------



## Caius

oath2order said:


> So, I've been trying to connect to GeekShed on start-up of mIRC (No problem here), but how can I connect to Freenode (for my other channels) on startup?



I'm sorry it took so long to get back to you. What you'll want to do is go to options, and after you connect to geekshed you'll go over to servers, double click freenode, and when it takes you to the connection page check the box for start in new window. That way you can have both up at once. As for auto-loading channels, you can set your favorites to respond by server instead of having the same set load for each server you join. I'm a bit picky about my channel ordering though, so I usually just write scripts for it.

If you'd like to make a channel script, that lets you join a set of channels when you type a command, drop the following line into your aliases, with your channels separated by comma (no spaces)



> /chanset1 /join #Channel1,#channel2,#etc



For example



> /chanset1 /join #belltree,#treeofbells,#bellsoftrees



All you'll have to do is type /chanset1 when you're all booted into the server. You just make a separate chanset for each list of channels you want to join based on server. This way, you can order your channels to make it feel more natural, or group channels a specific way that may be easier for you to keep up with. 

Aliases can be found at the top, it looks like a white notepad.


----------



## oath2order

Finally checked this again! I got it to work, thanks! I should have mentioned one of the biggest problems involved the two usernames.

But I got it to work finally! Thanks!


----------



## oath2order

Alrighty, so I have my own channel. I have it set to log me onto it when I join GeekShed. The problem is, when I close mIRC, the channel modes get cleared.

How do I prevent this from happening?


----------



## Elijo

oath2order said:


> Alrighty, so I have my own channel. I have it set to log me onto it when I join GeekShed. The problem is, when I close mIRC, the channel modes get cleared.
> 
> How do I prevent this from happening?


Simple, you need at least one user to stay on the channel at all times. Your bot leaves when you leave.


----------



## oath2order

And I assume this is solved by the BNC thingy you mentioned?


----------



## Elijo

oath2order said:


> And I assume this is solved by the BNC thingy you mentioned?



That, or you get someone who has a bnc account to stay on it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.geekshed.net/login/?url=L2JuYy8/bWFuYWdl
Login using your nick and password, and you will be told how to set a bnc.


----------



## oath2order

it's not showing up in #bnc though and it's been over 5 minutes.

When I try /server -m lucifer.bnc.geekshed.net +8888 usernameassword it is also saying invalid password. Which is literally impossible.


----------



## oath2order

Kuma where'd you go


----------



## Kyo

what is TBT? Or the bells in this site?


----------



## Jennifer

Kyo said:


> what is TBT? Or the bells in this site?



It's the forum's name... The Bells are just an in forum currency for items in the shop like collectibles and add-ons (like animated avatars). 

Next time, please post somewhere more appropriately ^^; As this really isn't the topic for questions like this. Thank you!


----------



## oath2order

oath2order said:


> Kuma where'd you go



kuma help


----------



## little_acnl

The "
Create new thread" button is not on my screen. WHAT DO I DO?!?!


----------



## Trundle

little_acnl said:


> The "
> Create new thread" button is not on my screen. WHAT DO I DO?!?!



Find the right thread! This is an IRC guide!


----------



## KermitTea

There needs to be a guide for IRC on iOS devices


----------



## Elijo

Karen said:


> There needs to be a guide for IRC on iOS devices



It depends on what app you wish to purchase, though. I could make it though, if you want one.


----------



## KermitTea

Kuma said:


> It depends on what app you wish to purchase, though. I could make it though, if you want one.



Yes please :c any


----------



## Elijo

Karen said:


> Yes please :c any



Which client are you currently interested in using? I have Colloquy and Mango IRC. If you would like to use a free client, suggest to me which one you would like me to guide you with. I can quickly get myself onto any app.


----------



## Lauren

Karen said:


> There needs to be a guide for IRC on iOS devices



I use the universal mango because I have an iPod, iPad and iPhone but they're all the same. 

This is what you'll come to, click the plus in the corner and it'll come to the next screenshot.






And this is the info you need, I used my own because you can't see my password 





Need anymore help don't be afraid to ask the mods or even ask me as I use iOS apps.


----------



## Murray

rip bidoof


----------



## oath2order

Best command ever: /whois Jubs

I notice some people connect via server@BellTreeForums.vhost

How does one go about getting the @BellTreeForums.vhost bit?


----------



## KarlaKGB

oath2order said:


> Best command ever: /whois Jubs
> 
> I notice some people connect via server@BellTreeForums.vhost
> 
> How does one go about getting the @BellTreeForums.vhost bit?



Is that not the web client?


----------



## Jas0n

KarlaKGB said:


> Is that not the web client?



No, the belltreeforums virtual host is for staff only.


----------



## Caius

Jas0n said:


> No, the belltreeforums virtual host is for staff only.



You can get vhosts. I suggest you do your own research on how. I've specifically told geekshed staff that if anyone not approved by me requests a vhost with the belltreeforums hostmask that they will be rejected though. As Jason said, it's for staff.


----------



## oath2order

Zr388 said:


> You can get vhosts. I suggest you do your own research on how. I've specifically told geekshed staff that if anyone not approved by me requests a vhost with the belltreeforums hostmask that they will be rejected though. As Jason said, it's for staff.



Nah, I wouldn't ask for one. No need to worry about that 

Hey Jamie have you ever set up a BNC


----------



## Caius

oath2order said:


> Nah, I wouldn't ask for one. No need to worry about that
> 
> Hey Jamie have you ever set up a BNC



A bouncer? Sure, back in my trollin days.


----------



## oath2order

Im having trouble figuring it out :/ just the entire thing, i know i did it wrong.

Connecting via mirc how do ya set one up from the beginning?


----------



## Caius

oath2order said:


> Im having trouble figuring it out :/ just the entire thing, i know i did it wrong.
> 
> Connecting via mirc how do ya set one up from the beginning?



Mirc doesn't handle BNC's very well. Usually you have to use a 3rd party client to get it working. I used ZNC.


----------



## oath2order

And ZNC works as an irc client too right?


----------



## Caius

I'm actually not sure anymore. It's been around ten years, and most bouncers don't work with mac, so I can't really walk you through it


----------



## Cubby

HI, I've always enjoyed reading the forums but never really engaged.  Everyone here seems quiet lovely and trustworthy.  I've been playing since gamecube and play NL Daily.  I have just started the hybrid farming and I'm interested in trading (Blue, purple, roses, blue pansies - and looking to buy or trade for purple pansies, black cosmos and carnations.  The think is, I'm not sure, as much as I've read up, about how you do things here.  I'm not interested in using irc I'd like to do simple buy/trades where you visit each others town (I assume my signature will be on this reply with friend code and town, won't it.  Would that be the way to go about it, and if so, which forum?  You have currency we aqiure through this site but can't we do regular exchanges or trades?  Thanks for your time, Cubby (London)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Cubby said:


> HI, I've always enjoyed reading the forums but never really engaged.  Everyone here seems quiet lovely and trustworthy.  I've been playing since gamecube and play NL Daily.  I have just started the hybrid farming and I'm interested in trading (Blue, purple, roses, blue pansies - and looking to buy or trade for purple pansies, black cosmos and carnations.  The think is, I'm not sure, as much as I've read up, about how you do things here.  I'm not interested in using irc I'd like to do simple buy/trades where you visit each others town (I assume my signature will be on this reply with friend code and town, won't it.  Would that be the way to go about it, and if so, which forum?  You have currency we aqiure through this site but can't we do regular exchanges or trades?  Thanks for your time, Cubby (London)



Nobody really uses the IRC for Animal Crossing stuff. It's more of just a general chatroom to be honest.

You'll want to use the appropriate boards on our site if you want to do trades(Train Station for trades). If you buy or sell any of your flowers you'll want to use the Retail board.


----------



## Caius

Someone requested an IOS guide on irc. I have an Iphone 5, and the app I use is Limechat. It works on Iphones and Ipads if I remember right, and I don't believe it's free but it's super cheap if it's not.

Hiding under a spoiler because these are huge. 



Spoiler: Limechat










Here's my homescreen. Limechat is the green icon. Tap to continue.






So here's the main server page. I deleted geekshed already to get this rollin. We'll just ignore the other two servers and go ahead to the top corner and click "New Server"






Fill in information. Click "New Channel"






No password required. Click to continue after filling out #Belltree.
You're gonna want to go to Advanced Settings if you're using a username that requires a password.






You can fill out your username and password here. It's easier if you do.






Slide the slidey dohickey to start connecting. It takes forever to get on geekshed, so be patient.






Once it's connected, click the channel name and you're here. Happy mobile use.


----------



## Zura

What are all the commands?


----------



## Caius

There are no commands on mobile.


----------



## Zura

Cent said:


> There are no commands on mobile.



I'm not talking about mobile


----------



## Caius

Well what commands are you looking for? Mostly all the general commands are in the thread somewhere.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Urhh I did all the guide at mIRC session but my connection still failed as it stated as (dns pool) and (timed out) ><


----------



## oath2order

I DID IT.

My BNC is finally working


----------



## Caius

sn0wxyuki said:


> Urhh I did all the guide at mIRC session but my connection still failed as it stated as (dns pool) and (timed out) ><



DNS Pool means the server isn't accepting your port. You may have to forward your port. (6667)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I left my channel (#cewlkidsclub) to check the BNC and I lost my OP status when I left. Is there a way to get it back?


----------



## Murray

Kippla said:


> I left my channel (#cewlkidsclub) to check the BNC and I lost my OP status when I left. Is there a way to get it back?



you can only keep OP if you register the channel - if there's noone in the channel now you can join and it will recreate it with you as op!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Nevermind, figured it out. Oh, and how do I promote people?


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Cent said:


> DNS Pool means the server isn't accepting your port. You may have to forward your port. (6667)



My server is 6667 right now. Should I change like 6666 or 6668?


----------



## Caius

sn0wxyuki said:


> My server is 6667 right now. Should I change like 6666 or 6668?



No. You need to manually forward port 6667 in your modem.


----------



## Zura

Oh sorry! I wanted to know the umm... 

 Sorry, its like some kind of message lol people use it like *'s, ring any bells?

*Facepalm *


----------



## Horus

Vaati said:


> Oh sorry! I wanted to know the umm...
> 
> Sorry, its like some kind of message lol people use it like *'s, ring any bells?
> 
> *Facepalm *



/me WORDSHERE

Probably


----------



## Caius

Horus said:


> /me WORDSHERE
> 
> Probably



This is it. Please don't abuse action text.


----------



## Yui Z

I really can't work out setting the IRC up on my phone. I downloaded HoloIRC for it, but can't figure out how to connect it to TBT. I put in the address and stuff and it doesn't come up with anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## Zura

I left my channel for a bit but when I rejoined I wasn't in charge or anything, how can i fix this?


----------



## oath2order

Your channel wasnt registered so you have to wait a bit.


----------



## Zura

oath2order said:


> Your channel wasnt registered so you have to wait a bit.



But I did register it


----------



## oath2order

The channel? What symbol was by your name in it?


----------



## Zura

NVM It seems my other account as taken ownership XD


----------



## oath2order

I am slightly confused but glad it's all sorted out.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

How weird. I get to go on TBT chat with my laptop, I did nothing, change nothing but I get to enter. Now with my PC I have no idea what block me from entering IRC chat, not even downloading works (after I follow all the instruction). I found the forwarding port thingy but totally have no idea how to adjust it ><


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Whenever I try to enter the IRC, it keeps popping up with my login screen and I can't enter.


----------



## SockHead

What's the command for setting up auto ops?


----------



## oath2order

SockHead said:


> What's the command for setting up auto ops?



/msg ChanServ OP #channelname ADD username (for ops)
/msg ChanServ HOP #channelname ADD username (for half-ops)
/msg ChanServ VOP #channelname ADD username (for voices)

I think that should add them to the list of people automatically added.

Only OPs and above can use these commands.

Have fun in your channel.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Whenever I try to enter the IRC, I enter my login combo and hit enter. It waits for about 10 seconds, and pops up with the login screen again. Anybody know why?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kippla said:


> Whenever I try to enter the IRC, I enter my login combo and hit enter. It waits for about 10 seconds, and pops up with the login screen again. Anybody know why?



The client provided can be rather unreliable. I recommend finding and using something else to join, like Mibbit or Pidgin.


----------



## staticistic1114

how do I use Mibbit?


----------



## Kildor

staticistic1114 said:


> how do I use Mibbit?



Er.. mibbit?


----------



## staticistic1114

Kildor said:


> Er.. mibbit?



yeah..?


----------



## staticistic1114

Never mind, just needed to reboot my pc


----------



## Caius

We've said it a few times over the past couple days, but in the IRC I'd like to see a bit more effort to posts. Shortened words should at least be typed out, with capitalization, punctuation, and grammar. I'm not asking for a novel here, but at least a bit more effort and substantial text. Posting the same thing over and over again is getting old, and so is the 'trolling' going on. Keep it civil, keep it substantial, and please, try and clean up the IRC a bit guys.

Posting this here so I don't have to keep saying it.


----------



## Geoni

Is there any command to recover a password in Mirc? I registered my nick on tbt irc but now I have to identify and I'm having trouble. 

Sorry for the half month necro.


----------



## Caius

Moron said:


> Is there any command to recover a password in Mirc? I registered my nick on tbt irc but now I have to identify and I'm having trouble.
> 
> Sorry for the half month necro.



This thread is fine to Necro

Try /ns help and work your way around the nickserv help commands. If not, you may have to seek out an IRC op (try #HELP) or register another nick until the time is up.


----------



## Geoni

Thanks! I'll give that a try.


----------



## Caius

*FIRST POST HAS BEEN UPDATED.*


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

I got kicked out of the chatroom for typing this: "XD"


----------



## Gandalf

LunaMoon Crossing said:


> I got kicked out of the chatroom for typing this: "XD"



That would have been the chanbot. Don't do it again, XD's are strictly forbidden.

(You didn't actually do anything wrong, ask jubs)


----------



## Cam1

The IRC kicked me because I said "Donuts? Can I have some? XD" LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, it was the XD now I get it


----------



## ryan88

i logged off and when i came back on it said someone was using my name? can we log this person out so i can get on my account? I think it's a glich.

- - - Post Merge - - -

got it fixed


----------



## Wallon

Does mIRC normally ask for money? It wants me to register within 30 days. In order to register, I need to pay 20$ via credit card.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Wallon said:


> Does mIRC normally ask for money? It wants me to register within 30 days. In order to register, I need to pay 20$ via credit card.



I don't believe so? You might be using a premium version of it. Personally I use Pidgin, which hasn't asked me for any kind of payment once.


----------



## Caius

mIRC is free to use. Wait for the 'continue' button to stop being grayed out. Otherwise, yes, you need to pay 20 bucks for it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

If for some reason your client is having issues connecting to a server, it might be ideal to try another one. For example I typically connect through tigh.geekshed.net, but I couldn't connect/reconnect earlier. Switched over the a server close to me and was able to connect then after a few seconds.

http://www.geekshed.net/servers/


----------



## Caius

Tom said:


> If for some reason your client is having issues connecting to a server, it might be ideal to try another one. For example I typically connect through tigh.geekshed.net, but I couldn't connect/reconnect earlier. Switched over the a server close to me and was able to connect then after a few seconds.
> 
> http://www.geekshed.net/servers/



Geekshed's notorious for cycling servers. They're all hosted by people, so you have to expect some of them to go down (Ie Netsplits) It takes me an obnoxiously long time to connect usually, but I will only go on Neptune. Highly recommended if you're having issues.

To connect to one server, (IE: Neptune) use /server neptune.geekshed.net

Have fun.


----------



## oath2order

Hey got a bit of an IRC problem. I can log in perfectly fine but for some reason, I can't see people's messages when they post in it. I'm using MIRC via BNC. I can see quit messages but I can't see people talking.


----------



## oath2order

it's fixed nvm


----------



## f11

uhm I'm having a hard time joining...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Crys said:


> uhm I'm having a hard time joining...



Describe the issue! o:


----------



## Yui Z

Crys said:


> uhm I'm having a hard time joining...



I'm getting the same problem as you I think. I even tried joining through KiwiIRC instead, but it won't let me log in as myself or as another account. Thought the server was down or something.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Apparently everyone I've spoken to about it is having the same issue, so I guess just wait it out for now.


----------



## Aradai

for some reason on kiwiirc it is eternally loading when I try to join aswell :/


----------



## f11

Tom said:


> Describe the issue! o:


It would load like I was entering, then tell me to put in my username again and again.


----------



## Superpenguin

Same issue for me. Can trivia be postponed until 10pm thx


----------



## Chris

I'm assuming it's on Geekshed's end. There were frequent netsplits a little while ago and now it just doesn't seem to be accessible. I'm using a client and it's the same.


----------



## Keen

Yeah, I tried via the webclient and Chatzilla, and still not getting in. I also checked the severs on geekshed and they said everything is working fine.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

http://www.geekshed.net/servers/

RIP Geekshed "It's okay!"


----------



## Ashtot

I think Geekshed is down again.

Nevermind...


----------



## Yui Z

It's working fine for me with KiwiIRC. It didn't work with the web client before though.


----------



## Ashtot

Yui Z said:


> It's working fine for me with KiwiIRC. It didn't work with the web client before though.



Wasn't working for me with either but it's working now, just wasn't connecting for some reason.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> It's working fine for me with KiwiIRC. It didn't work with the web client before though.



ur smart cookie


----------



## Assassinated

how can I close a forum I made? pm me


----------



## Murray

Assassinated said:


> how can I close a forum I made? pm me



are you talking about an irc channel? If so unless you registered it it dies when everyone in it leaves


----------



## Caius

But it lasts forever in the logs of chanserv. 

Nah even if it's registered it dies after 90 days of no use iirc.


----------



## oath2order

Can I please just remind everybody who joins that *not everybody is actively chatting*. We might be afk. We might not have the window open.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

How do you change the text color for the IRC?


----------



## Aradai

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> How do you change the text color for the IRC?



you can't omh why are people thinking this the damn header is throwing them all off


----------



## Jas0n

Aradai said:


> you can't omh why are people thinking this the damn header is throwing them all off



Probably best that people keep on thinking this


----------



## Caius

Jas0n said:


> Probably best that people keep on thinking this



haheueheh.

I thought we had mode +c on anyway?


----------



## DarkOnyx

I registered my nickname. It never asked me for a password, and everytime I enter now, it asks me to put a password, then it changes my name 50 seconds later.


----------



## oath2order

DarkOnyx said:


> I registered my nickname. It never asked me for a password, and everytime I enter now, it asks me to put a password, then it changes my name 50 seconds later.



In order to actually register, you have to have had a password entered.


----------



## DarkOnyx

oath2order said:


> In order to actually register, you have to have had a password entered.



I don't remember that. Was it in the email?.-.


----------



## oath2order

DarkOnyx said:


> I don't remember that. Was it in the email?.-.



Registering your nickname on Geekshed (the server we use) involves entering in /ns register password email


----------



## xTurnip

Can someone give me a really in depth walk through, I cannot get the IRC to work, and I've been reading the original post.


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Can I please just remind everybody who joins that *not everybody is actively chatting*. We might be afk. We might not have the window open.



This.
AND PEOPLE STOP SPAMMING THE IRC WITH YOUR GARBAGE IF NO ONE IS TALKING DO NOT START TALKING UNLESS YOU WANT A LEGITIMATE CONVERSATION!
I am looking squarely at the younger children


----------



## Redficasu

Can we post Spam here?

If we can....


Spoiler



[16:36] <IntelInside> Two.
[16:36] * Joins: `Ablaze
[16:36] <IntelInside> Three.
[16:36] <IntelInside> Four.
[16:36] <IntelInside> Five.
[16:36] <IntelInside> Six, and I'm done.
[16:37] <IntelInside> If I type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password, then the serv says I already identified it.
[16:37] <IntelInside> Darn those clever bastards.
[16:38] * Joins: INeedACNL
[16:38] <IntelInside> STEPPIN ON DA BEACH! *whooping* STEPPIN ON DA BEACH! *more whooping*
[16:40] <IntelInside> Now about those ponies, I'd like to celebrate S5's premiere by drawing myself a second set of eyebrows on my face above my REAL eyebrows.
[16:41] <IntelInside> To look like this...
[16:41] <IntelInside> ==
[16:41] <IntelInside> ' '
[16:41] <IntelInside> ...
[16:41] <IntelInside> NO.
[16:41] <IntelInside> More like...
[16:41] <IntelInside> ==
[16:41] <IntelInside> ''
[16:41] <IntelInside> w
[16:41] * Joins: Kisstof
[16:41] <IntelInside> GAAAAH.
[16:41] <IntelInside> ==
[16:41] <IntelInside> ''
[16:41] <IntelInside>  w
[16:42] <IntelInside> YWEFGCYIW
[16:42] <IntelInside> ==
[16:42] <IntelInside> ''
[16:42] <IntelInside> -
[16:42] <IntelInside> No.
[16:42] <IntelInside> JUST EQUAL BROWS!
[16:42] * Quits: Superpenguin (Client exited)
[16:42] <IntelInside> And everypony was equal.
[16:42] * Quits: Kisstof (Client exited)
[16:42] <IntelInside> Everyone keeps exiting and entering.
[16:43] * Quits: Cory (Quit: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ee-IRC-Beginner-s-Guide&p=4583509#post4583509)
[16:43] <IntelInside> And the chat centers have sho--
[16:43] <IntelInside> YOU LEFT TO LEARN HOW TO USE CHAT!!


----------



## Murray

Redficasu said:


> Can we post Spam here?
> 
> If we can....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [16:36] <IntelInside> Two.
> [16:36] * Joins: `Ablaze
> [16:36] <IntelInside> Three.
> [16:36] <IntelInside> Four.
> [16:36] <IntelInside> Five.
> [16:36] <IntelInside> Six, and I'm done.
> [16:37] <IntelInside> If I type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password, then the serv says I already identified it.
> [16:37] <IntelInside> Darn those clever bastards.
> [16:38] * Joins: INeedACNL
> [16:38] <IntelInside> STEPPIN ON DA BEACH! *whooping* STEPPIN ON DA BEACH! *more whooping*
> [16:40] <IntelInside> Now about those ponies, I'd like to celebrate S5's premiere by drawing myself a second set of eyebrows on my face above my REAL eyebrows.
> [16:41] <IntelInside> To look like this...
> [16:41] <IntelInside> ==
> [16:41] <IntelInside> ' '
> [16:41] <IntelInside> ...
> [16:41] <IntelInside> NO.
> [16:41] <IntelInside> More like...
> [16:41] <IntelInside> ==
> [16:41] <IntelInside> ''
> [16:41] <IntelInside> w
> [16:41] * Joins: Kisstof
> [16:41] <IntelInside> GAAAAH.
> [16:41] <IntelInside> ==
> [16:41] <IntelInside> ''
> [16:41] <IntelInside>  w
> [16:42] <IntelInside> YWEFGCYIW
> [16:42] <IntelInside> ==
> [16:42] <IntelInside> ''
> [16:42] <IntelInside> -
> [16:42] <IntelInside> No.
> [16:42] <IntelInside> JUST EQUAL BROWS!
> [16:42] * Quits: Superpenguin (Client exited)
> [16:42] <IntelInside> And everypony was equal.
> [16:42] * Quits: Kisstof (Client exited)
> [16:42] <IntelInside> Everyone keeps exiting and entering.
> [16:43] * Quits: Cory (Quit: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ee-IRC-Beginner-s-Guide&p=4583509#post4583509)
> [16:43] <IntelInside> And the chat centers have sho--
> [16:43] <IntelInside> YOU LEFT TO LEARN HOW TO USE CHAT!!



no you cannot


----------



## Caius

Why would you post spam here.


----------



## Trundle

rip IRC taken over by children


----------



## Ashtot

Trundle said:


> rip IRC taken over by children



That is, until /ignore and Intelliderp starts talking to him/herself.


----------



## Caius

Rebeth13 said:


> Can someone give me a really in depth walk through, I cannot get the IRC to work, and I've been reading the original post.



If you still need a hand hit me up


----------



## Cory

NOTE: the irc is a place to chat, not a dump, don't spam.


----------



## Yui Z

Nobody's ever around to talk in the IRC when I'm there anymore. Unless everyone's hiding from me. In that case, rip me. X_x


----------



## Caius

Yui Z said:


> Nobody's ever around to talk in the IRC when I'm there anymore. Unless everyone's hiding from me. In that case, rip me. X_x



There's usually plenty of people talking when I get home from work at 10PM CST. There's nobody active in the mornings though. I'm at work right now so I can't exactly check, but my assumption is if the forums are dead the irc is probably dead too.


----------



## Peppy Wendy

Jas0n said:


> Today marks the launch of The Bell Tree chatroom once again and I figured I'd make a simple beginner's guide to using it for all your newbies, as people not understanding the chat was a problem we came across last time we had it.
> 
> *The Basics:*
> The Bell Tree chat is hosted using Internet Relay Chat, otherwise known as IRC. An IRC is a more complex platform when it comes to chatrooms, hence the making of this guide.
> 
> There are multiple ways to access The Bell Tree IRC, the simplest but also most lacking in features is simply by clicking the "Chat" link on the navbar just below the banner. Also on this button is a number, this number indicates how many users are currently in the chat.
> 
> You can also access the chat by using a service like Mibbit. While this is probably pointless as we have a similar client embedded on the forums as described above, it's a useful alternative if for some reason you can't get the previous method working.
> 
> The best way to access the IRC is by downloading an IRC client, there are plenty around but my recommended clients would be mIRC for Windows or Colloquy for Mac. When you first launch one of these clients it may be slightly confusing as you have to manually connect to the server and channel, but once you have it set up it'll be much more convenient than using the embedded chat.
> 
> The benefits of using a client is that you can have it automatically authenticate you (if you have a registered account on the IRC, which I'll explain later), notify you if somebody says your name and it doesn't require you to have the chat open in a tab. I generally just leave my IRC open all the time my computer is on, this allows me to occasionally check on the chat without having a browser tab open. Clients use such little resources that there's no reason to not have them open.
> 
> If you are interested in installing a client, information on connecting to the server and channel, aswell as setting up notifications are in the spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Installing & Configuring mIRC
> 
> 
> 
> When you launch mIRC you should see the connect window which you can use to connect to IRC.
> 
> You will need to enter something for your Full Name and Email Address, however these do not have to be your real full name and email address.
> 
> You will then have to choose your Nickname and Alternative Nickname. These are your display names, if you join a channel and your nickname is unavailable, your alternate nickname will be chosen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the left column you will want to click the "Servers" tab then click the "add" button. Fill out the boxes as shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once done click "Add" then click the "Select" button on the right side.
> 
> Next click "Options" on the left hand side, just under "Servers" and select the "Perform..." button on the right hand side, fill it out like below (and make sure you tick the box):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also add a new line to the box with the command */ns identify password* to automatically authenticate you if you have a registered nickname.
> 
> Now close out of both boxes by clicking "Ok"
> 
> If you wish to set up notifications when somebody says your name, (it'll basically beep), follow the guide below. Otherwise skip to the next paragraph.
> 
> Go to Tools -> Address Book -> Highlight -> Tick "Enable Highlight" -> Add -> Enter your username in the "Highlight lines that contain these words" box and then set it up according to how you want to be notified, you can play around with these settings to get something you like.
> 
> Now press the "Connect" button in the top left, it looks similar to a lightning bolt. You may have a favourites box pop up asking you to choose a channel, just close this as we have already specified the channel in which we are connecting to.
> 
> If you set everything up correctly, you are now in The Bell Tree chat room. Enjoy chatting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Installing & Configuring Colloquy
> 
> 
> 
> When you launch Colloquy the "Connections" window should pop up, from here you want to add a new connection, fill in the box like so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next step is only if you have registered nickname, if not, skip to the next paragraph:
> Now you need to right click on the connection that you just added (it should be listed in the connections window) and select "Get Info.", then select the "Automatic" tab. In the "Commands" section add the command */ns identify password*.
> 
> To set up notifications for when somebody says your name, go to the Preferences window (CMD + ,) and select the alerts tab. From here enter your username or any other words you want to be alerted of when they are said and adjust the other options to your liking.
> 
> You should now be able to connect to the server and begin chatting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Registering Your Nickname:*
> The IRC's server is completely different to the forums, therefore your name isn't actually registered when you connect. If you do not have an IRC account, leave the password field blank on the embedded chat. This also means that somebody else on the server could be using your forum name and therefore you won't be able to use it and you'll be renamed to "Unidentified000000".
> 
> 
> 
> To register a name, first get the name you want to use. If your current name isn't the one you wish to register you can change it by typing */nick name*. Once you have done that there are two methods you can take. Easiest is by using the embedded client on the forum, there is a register option in the "Options" tab. Otherwise follow these steps: Type */ns register password email*, you will then receive and email with information on how to activate your account. From now on when you enter the chat (unless you automate it with an IRC client) you will need to identify yourself, you can do this by typing */ns identify password*. Though it may also prompt you for the password without the need to type anything, you can probably enter it on the login screen in the embedded chat.
> 
> *Understanding IRC:*
> IRC uses symbols to identify who are the admins and mods of a channel, which can be confusing if you've never used IRC before.
> 
> ~  = Founder. Aka Jeremy.
> @ = Channel Operator (or Op for short). They have the ability to kick and ban users, aswell as a plethora of other in-depth commands.
> % = Half Operator (or Halfops for short). They have the ability to kick and ban users and change some channel modes but cannot kick or ban other ops.
> + = Voiced User. Voiced users have the ability to continue to speak in the channel when the channel is set to mute everyone.
> 
> *Problematic User Approaches:*
> If you're having some issues with a user (which you never should) whether it be in PM or in channel, you need to let an online mod know immediately so the situation can be handled in channel. Unfortunately  this does not include Personal Messages, (PM's) and for that reason, here's a handy command to just block someone that's causing you problems outside of the IRC's main channels.
> 
> /ignore username
> 
> For example: if I were to type /ignore ProfGallows, it would set that specific user on ignore until I typed out /unignore ProfGallows. I would never be able to see any messages from this user until the unignore command was typed out.
> 
> If this person follows you in other ways, it's possible that it's time to escalate it to the IRC ops. Please contact a Belltree moderator for the way to do this. It's only very rarely that this will ever need to be done, and takes time out of an IRC operator's day, so we tend to avoid it.
> 
> *Request Information:*
> This guide is very much a work in progress and there is much more to know about an IRC than there is in this guide so far, if you want to know anything feel free to ask and I'll add it to the guide.



How many bells do you get for posting? like how many bells i get for a post?


----------



## Caius

Peppy Wendy said:


> How many bells do you get for posting? like how many bells i get for a post?



You're posting this in the wrong place. You get nothing for a quote.


----------



## Yui Z

ZR388 said:


> There's usually plenty of people talking when I get home from work at 10PM CST. There's nobody active in the mornings though. I'm at work right now so I can't exactly check, but my assumption is if the forums are dead the irc is probably dead too.



It's probably just my time zone, although people _used_ to be active when I got home, but not anymore. Oh well.


----------



## tsantsa

Yui Z said:


> It's probably just my time zone, although people _used_ to be active when I got home, but not anymore. Oh well.



From the posts of yours, im guessing your gmt , I am too, and i might jump over soon.


----------



## g u m m i

I like your signature :3




I like cake


----------



## Caius

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> I like your signature :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like cake



Stay on topic.


----------



## Caius

Reminder: 

When joining the irc you should probably hang out for about 5-10 minutes before departing. Conversation may have just come to a standstill.

And no, not all that many people play animal crossing in there anymore.


----------



## Trundle

The IRC is fun! You should join it!!


----------



## Ashtot

also reminder that if you join for 5 seconds and leave and then complain that there is nobody there to talk to then its because you only stayed for 5 seconds


----------



## Rasha

Yes please I have a question about irc! I joined and because I'm a genius I misspelled my username! I tried to change it but alas I can no longer login. How do I change my username, good folks? :c


----------



## Ashtot

R-Cookies said:


> Yes please I have a question about irc! I joined and because I'm a genius I misspelled my username! I tried to change it but alas I can no longer login. How do I change my username, good folks? :c



did you actually register or did you simply type in a name and pass or just a username?


----------



## Forek

R-Cookies said:


> Yes please I have a question about irc! I joined and because I'm a genius I misspelled my username! I tried to change it but alas I can no longer login. How do I change my username, good folks? :c



Try deleting it and redownloading it. Make sure to go into your recycle bin and press delete from there, when you redownload it should let you create another account.


----------



## Rasha

Ashtot said:


> did you actually register or did you simply type in a name and pass or just a username?



Wow I can't remember but I believe I just typed a username and password and voila I was there lol
with the stupid username misspelled, ah the shame :'c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Forek said:


> Try deleting it and redownloading it. Make sure to go into your recycle bin and press delete from there, when you redownload it should let you create another account.



Delete it?? How do I delete TBT irc, it's here on the site I didn't download it....


----------



## Forek

R-Cookies said:


> Wow I can't remember but I believe I just typed a username and password and voila I was there lol
> with the stupid username misspelled, ah the shame :'c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Delete it?? How do I delete TBT irc, it's here on the site I didn't download it....



Oh, i thought it was an application for your computer or something.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait a sec here

To register a name, first get the name you want to use. If your current name isn't the one you wish to register you can change it by typing /nick name.


----------



## Trundle

R-Cookies said:


> Wow I can't remember but I believe I just typed a username and password and voila I was there lol
> with the stupid username misspelled, ah the shame :'c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Delete it?? How do I delete TBT irc, it's here on the site I didn't download it....



You probably didn't actually register a name. You can just put in a name. What do you mean you can no longer log in?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Questions: Could you use IRC on mobile devices?


----------



## Forek

I wanna know this too. I don't rly wanna go on my computer lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

One more question: Does using Mibbit or the chat button on the sidebar connect you too the whole IRC? Or does it only connect to the Mibbit/Tbt sidebar chat and not where everybody else is?


----------



## Heyden

IRC doesn't work on mobile for me, which is why I've gone on like 2 times only oops


----------



## Murray

If you want irc on your phone you're best off downloading a client from your app store. I can't speak for apple but for android andchat works fine

@forek for your second question i'm not sure what you're talking about - the chat tab should take you straight to the tbt channel, maybe just no one was talking?


----------



## Heyden

Murray said:


> If you want irc on your phone you're best off downloading a client from your app store. I can't speak for apple but for android andchat works fine
> 
> @forek for your second question i'm not sure what you're talking about - the chat tab should take you straight to the tbt channel, maybe just no one was talking?



thanks, I think I got it to work on andchat!


----------



## Trundle

For Android, AndroIRC is a really great app. If you have an Android Device and need help setting it up, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Rasha

Guys are u referring to irc app or tbt irc?? Well the title says tbt irc so one would asume it's about that~


----------



## Heyden

R-Cookies said:


> Guys are u referring to irc app or tbt irc?? Well the title says tbt irc so one would asume it's about that~



TBT chat, but the client is an app for Android ;]


----------



## Zigzag991

You use the app to connect to the IRC on mobile.

For Apple, IRCCloud worked the best for me.


----------



## Ashtot

i think the site irc is broken


----------



## device

Ashtot said:


> i think the site irc is broken



i can't access irc through the site either idk what's happening


----------



## WonderK

I haven't been able to access the IRC for quite some time as well.


----------



## Forek

I got IRCCloud but nobody's there when i log on lol


----------



## device

Forek said:


> I got IRCCloud but nobody's there when i log on lol



probably bc no one can access irc


----------



## Jas0n

WebIRC does seem to be down. I'd always recommend you use an IRC client anyway.


----------



## Forek

Guys hop on irc


----------



## device

Forek said:


> Guys hop on irc



i can't


----------



## Forek

lol try get the client on ur computer


----------



## device

Forek said:


> lol try get the client on ur computer



idk how to to lol


----------



## Forek

Jas0n said:


> WebIRC does seem to be down. I'd always recommend you use an IRC client anyway.



 maybe Jer didn't do the renewal fee and got cheeseburgers

- Jer


----------



## Ashtot

Forek said:


> maybe Jer didn't do the renewal fee and got cheeseburgers
> 
> - Jer



omg forek why


----------



## Forek

That $10 renewal fee....
Such a setback

- Jas0n


THATS 10 DOUBLE CHEESEBURGERS!!! 

- Jer

Thats one of my favorite quotes of all time


----------



## Ashtot

Forek said:


> That $10 renewal fee....
> Such a setback
> 
> - Jas0n
> 
> 
> THATS 10 DOUBLE CHEESEBURGERS!!!
> 
> - Jer
> 
> Thats one of my favorite quotes of all time



where did you even find that quote


----------



## Forek

Justin said:


> <Jer> o ya you know what this means...
> <Jer> i have to renew ac3ds.com now and we might not even use it
> <Jer> .-.
> <Jas0n> LOL
> <Jas0n> dat $10 or whatever renewal costs
> <Jas0n> such a setback
> <Jer> thats 10 double cheeseburgers!!!!



ba dum tiss


----------



## Ashtot

Forek said:


> ba dum tiss



did u just look through all the irc quotes or something


----------



## Forek

Ashtot said:


> did u just look through all the irc quotes or something



no i just know where it is lol


----------



## Albuns

Sorry if I sound dumb, but what does IRC stand for?


----------



## BellGreen

Alby-Kun said:


> Sorry if I sound dumb, but what does IRC stand for?



Internet Relay Chat


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Alby-Kun said:


> Sorry if I sound dumb, but what does IRC stand for?



Internet Relay Chat.

Edit: Oops, BellGreen beat me to it.


----------



## Tekken179

Just signed into it, seems very quiet ^_^ probably my time zone (currently 6:35AM)


----------



## Locket

Tekken179 said:


> Just signed into it, seems very quiet ^_^ probably my time zone (currently 6:35AM)



It's really quiet. You have to come on at the right time


----------



## Jas0n

If it's really quiet, start a conversation, say some people's names to ping them, hang around for a couple hours at least.


----------



## Rasha

ugh stupid chat doesn't allow me to login >:C


----------



## mintellect

I just got in. There's no one there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't even figure out how to write a message..,

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, figured it out.


----------



## jiny

Why doesn't IRC show up for iPad?


----------



## Forek

KawaiiX3 said:


> Why doesn't IRC show up for iPad?



Get an app for it. I use IRCCloud and its fine.


----------



## jiny

Forek said:


> Get an app for it. I use IRCCloud and its fine.



Whelp no irc for me
I am using my mom's ipad, since i got no tablet or phone


----------



## Acruoxil

KawaiiX3 said:


> Whelp no irc for me
> I am using my mom's ipad, since i got no tablet or phone



Try using Kiwiirc on Safari! Just go to kiwiirc.com and enter the server/channel details :
Server: irc.geekshed.net
Channel: #belltree

Not sure if you'll need the port but anyway its 6667


----------



## Adorable_star

Umm.. Hi I'm new to this community and I wanted to know,why is my html turned off?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Umm.. Hi I'm new to this community and I wanted to know,why is my html turned off? And how do I tutn it one? Is html allowed here?


----------



## jiny

Aerate said:


> Try using Kiwiirc on Safari! Just go to kiwiirc.com and enter the server/channel details :
> Server: irc.geekshed.net
> Channel: #belltree
> 
> Not sure if you'll need the port but anyway its 6667



ack thanks! I'm on right now lol


----------



## Blu Rose

did this just kinda die


----------



## Capella

Blu Rose said:


> did this just kinda die



the irc is dead blu


----------



## Shaw15

nice one


----------

